
Show HN: Fullstack React Native – A Project-Based Guide to Learning React Native - dabbott
https://www.fullstackreact.com/react-native/
======
desigooner
I wish such sites would offer a direct link to download sample content without
forcing users to enter an email address. You're never getting my actual email
until I feel the book's good enough- why bother?!

~~~
dabbott
I definitely hear you on this :P but it does help with conversion. A lot of
people end up buying the book a few weeks/months later after we send an email
about a new release.

~~~
rhizome
_but it does help with conversion_

Well yeah. I mean, isn't it a conversion unto itself?

------
maxpupmax
This is a great landing page, pricing scheme, launch, ect. – all for a book
where they haven't finished writing it yet!

Talk about validating demand. Would love to see them do an indiehacker
interview after the fact...

------
whoisjuan
Hahahaha nice cover art. It's like the psychedelic version of an O’Reilly
book.

------
russtrpkovski
Would you recommend this book to a newbie trying to build an MVP?

~~~
pan69
You mean "newbie" as in never programmed a single line of code before or
"newbie" as in a programming background but just new to React Native?

I recently started to play around with React Native since I wanted to make a
specific app. I first learned React and Redux for the web and then applied
that knowledge to React Native.

You don't have to learn Redux though but if you want to build anything beyond
trivial you will have to do state management so you might as well pick the
most popular way of doing that.

I've been at it for 7 or so weeks now (full-time) and I have a running
iOS/Android app (this time also includes building an API the app talks to and
an admin area for admins to login to for house keeping purposes). I still need
to finish up "loads" of details but I'm over the major learning curve (I
think).

If this book would have been any help to me? Looking through the chapter
topics, I think not. To me, the real useful information would be more about
the differences and similarities in how to implement good UI/UX for both iOS
and Android, generating the required certificates, publishing to the app
stores etc.

I have been developing software for 20+ years, if that makes a difference.

~~~
russtrpkovski
Thanks. I would say the former. I want to build a mobile app MVP but # of
frameworks, languages out there can be daunting.

------
hpyhpyjoyjoy87
Love the cover! Makes me want to buy a physical book.

------
ccheever
This is great. The examples are really good.

------
buf
Is there a comparison on how well this does vs Udemy, reactnative.com or
Facebook's own tutorial?

~~~
dabbott
This is totally new so I don't think anybody has reviewed it yet... but:

Facebook's own tutorial is quite good I think (caveat: I wrote some parts of
it), so I would definitely recommend going through that first. It's a really
great overview of most React Native concepts.

This gives more in-depth and hands-on instructions. E.g. creating a project
from scratch and building it to completion, one step at a time.

reactnative.com is an aggregator of useful topics, news, and links (a few of
which are tutorials), so it's a bit different, but also very useful when
getting started.

~~~
samschooler
The think that always gets me with React Native is navigation. Do you have any
best practices, libraries or articles to follow to do clean maintainable
navigation?

~~~
dabbott
Not yet, but that's coming in a future update.

